# Help me help our girl



## msherm (5 mo ago)

One of our two chickens has had diarrhea for awhile. She was otherwise behaving fine. this morning she was lying on the coup floor.
I brought her out into the pen but no activity. We have no professional small livestock vets available. Her sister is fine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What color is it? If green that usually points at not having eaten in quite a while. 

How old is she? When did she last lay an egg?

If you have a large animal vet they will quite often try with our birds. At least that's what I've found with mine.


----------



## msherm (5 mo ago)

Greenish white. She seemed to be eating recently. Last egg maybe within 3-4 days.
Called the two large anima vets. They can’ help 
Thanks for responding.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to holler for @dawg53 to see what his thoughts are. 

How old is she?


----------



## msherm (5 mo ago)

About. 2-1/2 years. They’re in a decent sized coup in a 10 x10 enclosure. She’s a Golden Comet.
They eat Kalmbach layer crumbles, and get occasional treats.
I also try to let them out a couple times a week, and sit with them so they can peck around in the grass.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I suspect it might be an ecoli infection. Baytril will treat it. Baytril 10% liquid dose is 0.05ml per pound of weight given orally twice a day for 5 days.
Here's where you can order it:








Chicken Antibiotic Medications







allbirdproducts.com





In the meantime, I recommend mixing cooked plain boiled white rice mixed with buttermilk in her feed to eat. The plain boiled rice will settle her innards and the buttermilk will coat her digestive tract slowing the effects of infection until you get the Baytril.


----------



## msherm (5 mo ago)

Thanks for the recommendations. I’ll try it, and hope I’m not too late looking for help.
What might cause this type of infection?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Birds get ecoli bacterial infections mainly from picking up and swallowing fecal matter. It could be anywhere, in bedding, feed, water, on soil etc...
It happens, I've dealt with it. My birds are penned all the time. I clean coops in the morning, scoop poop several times a day. Waterers checked daily, cleaned and changed out as needed. Some of my waterers and all feeders are hung so birds cant poop in them.
Fortunately I've only had to deal with ecoli only a few times. Dont waste time, buy the Baytril or you might lose your chicken.


----------

